# DirecTV will not re-negotiate discounted rates



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

I have had DirecTV since 2008. Loved it up to the point the discounts ran out that they were giving me. I'm not in the best financial shape right now. My average bill was around $75. I budgeted for this amount. When the discounts dropped off I called D* trying to see if they could help. They said no. Some reps told me I'd been given too many discounts and to wait. So I did. I was able to get some 1 time credits to get my bill down to what I can afford. So when I realized D* wasn't going to work with me at all. Beyond lowing my channel package, to a package where I'd loose over 90% of what I watch, then I looked into getting Charter Digital TV w/ HD. So I even called D* and told them what I was doing. In a short word they said "bye". So at this time my bill was around $115 per month. It was also past due. With the total over $200 (as of now). I began to set up a payment to get the past due paid up within what I could pay (so I could get to a ZERO balance as I could leave with no issues). Also during this time I had Charter come and install (I did the install) DVRs. They through did a huge discount with NO contract requirements plan for 12 months (with renegotiations possible after 12 months ended). I was back on with DirecTV one last time before settling in with Charter reminding D* that my 2 year contract would be up in June. Again and still they didn't care. D* Even recommended I cancel. No desire to keep me on. So now I decided I do like D* better HD-DVRs and service compared to the crap on Charter. BUT Charter is willing to work and always have on getting me discounts to help me along. (I've had Charter in a lower backup TV and internet for years now)...So As that final straw I wrote to the Office of the President at D*. Explaining the ENTIRE situation. Reminding them again my contract was coming to an end and had already moved to Charter. Explained my money issues and all. Spoke today with a rep at The Office Of the President told me the same. We don't care. Not directly. But offered me NO offers to attempt to make me stay just lowering my package. Here is what I think they are doing. Simply put they are a company. Like MOST companies they ONLY care about the BOTTOM LINE! If a customer gets too many credits and they seem to feel cheated as if I didn't pull their entire weight so they'd rather see them leave than put up with anymore stuff. Since I'm not a hugely valuable customer they seem to not give a darn. So if there any ideas on how to get a better discounted price since the Office of the President turned me down? 

I feel like I gave this company my business for 4 years and now they'd rather loose me as a customer than try to offer a discount even if it's only 10-30 dollars. I don't get it.

Ideas? One more thing... I'm not a jackass...I'm nice to every rep I speak with I try to tell them what is going on and see if they can help me. I'm NOT trying to mooch or cheat D* out of money. It's down to what I can pay and what I can not. Wanted that to be clear for those D* loyalists and D* employees here that might think their word as God and all I'm doing is wrong. If no one thinks that then good. But I didn't want to be attacked because of this post.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like you rode the discount train for far too long...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Getting discounts isn't permanent. At some point in time they cease. It looks like that time has arrived for you. I'm sorry to hear of your financial situation. If your can't afford your DirecTV service put your account on hold. This will save you money and give you time to recover.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Sounds like you rode the discount train for far too long...


Probably did. But D* never seemed to have any issues up til now. No one ever said "If you keep getting discounts you will not beable to get them again".

I just feel D* would WANT to keep a customer. Offer maybe a 6 month or so last ditch promo to keep me. I know my money issues will be addressed and resolved by then. But they (as I said), Seem not to give a darn.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Getting discounts isn't permanent. At some point in time they cease. It looks like that time has arrived for you. I'm sorry to hear of your financial situation. If your can't afford your DirecTV service put your account on hold. This will save you money and give you time to recover.


Yeah, Just wish D* would work with me atleast for a small bit. Especially since my contract is up in 1 month. Then I'm not tied down at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've been with them since '03. I had a similar phone call and was trying U-verse at the time. More channels and slightly less cost.
Same response, but not about "credits".
It seems the lower level services are willing to discount theirs, while DirecTV is feeling they don't need to compete.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that you want them to work with you more than they have thus far.

Don't know your viewing preferences, and though, I have not done this myself, you might consider going with OTA broadcasts with a roku box and a netflix account. This assumes that you have broadband internet.

If so ...

I like Discovery network programming, and I think that has recently been added to netflix. The thing you won't get as a cord cutter are cable news and cable sports. Cable news is like picking your favorite flavor or persuasion of news, and cable sports may or may not be that important to you. If not, you could save a lot of money cutting the cord, you could pay for the roku box in less than one month of savings, and netflix is like $8 a month and you can turn that on and off as much as you want. OTA is pretty good in my opinion.

Best of Luck


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

There a cost associated with maintaining a customer. If they feel you are at or below that cost, there is no financial reason to keep you.

Also, many companies feel that discounting service too much or for too long actually devalues the product.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> It's down to what I can pay and what I can not.


you said it all right there


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What about downgrading to a lower cost package?
If you have multiple receivers, remove one or more from your account.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

There is a point where a company has to say no. If they gave you a discount or credit because you have money issues, then they would have to be fair and give them to everyone that called and said they had money issues. They wouldn't be in business to long if they did that.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

adkinsjm said:


> Complaining about paying the advertised price is humorous. A good customer does not demand discounts for everything. You weren't a good customer.
> 
> And, yes, all companies care about is the bottom line. Keeping customers happy is only a means to make more money.


I follow what your saying and demanding discounts may make you a bad customer. Although, I think a smart consumer will try to get the best price possible. Especially if competition is involved. A provider can then determine whether or not keeping the customer is profitable enough to match an offer or provide a discount. Getting behind on paying your bill, that's another story.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

For a few years now, DirecTV has been cutting off customers who keep asking for discounts. It costs them more to keep those customers than it's worth, apparently.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"volkl" said:


> I know that you want them to work with you more than they have thus far.
> 
> Don't know your viewing preferences, and though, I have not done this myself, you might consider going with OTA broadcasts with a roku box and a netflix account. This assumes that you have broadband internet.
> 
> ...


Good thing you didn't recommend Hulu


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I will say this once. Be respectful and civil in your posts. Rudeness will not be tolerated.

Mike


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"wahooq" said:


> you said it all right there


If you can't afford a service, you can't afford it.. I'd like discounts as well, but I know it isn't fair to keep asking for discounts when others just pay their bill.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I think the problem lies mostly in not be flexible enough to go to a smaller programming package, and/or have just one receiver till you can afford more.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"tampa8" said:


> I think the problem lies mostly in not be flexible enough to go to a smaller programming package, and/or have just one receiver till you can afford more.


Being behind two months would be an issue in getting more discounts. If DirecTV is not getting at least something now, there isn't a reason to keep giving discounts when the end result of non-payment is still in the cards.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

adkinsjm said:


> Being behind two months would be an issue in getting more discounts. If DirecTV is not getting at least something now, there isn't a reason to keep giving discounts when the end result of non-payment is still in the cards.


When I was calling I was fully current. Since then the next bill has generated.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

tampa8 said:


> I think the problem lies mostly in not be flexible enough to go to a smaller programming package, and/or have just one receiver till you can afford more.


Yeah. I loose so much even dropping 1 package down. It only saves 5 dollars.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I will say this once. Be respectful and civil in your posts. Rudeness will not be tolerated.
> 
> Mike


Ok. sorry if I said anything out of line.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

adkinsjm said:


> Being behind two months would be an issue in getting more discounts. If DirecTV is not getting at least something now, there isn't a reason to keep giving discounts when the end result of non-payment is still in the cards.


I also believe this issue had more weight than your years of patronage.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"adkinsjm" said:


> If you can't afford a service, you can't afford it.. I'd like discounts as well, but I know it isn't fair to keep asking for discounts when others just pay their bill.


It's a business transaction, fair and unfair has absolutely nothing to do with it.

If D* negotiates a lower rate with a provider are they being "unfair" to comcast?


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"xmguy" said:


> Ok. sorry if I said anything out of line.


That message was for me.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

MikeW said:


> I also believe this issue had more weight than your years of patronage.


It may. But when my bill WAS $75 then it jumps to $125. If I've got budgeted a very tight amount. To suddenly pay $50 MORE is a bit much in one swoop. Besides I was CURRENT when this happened and I tried to call D*. Because this has been drawn on for so long (since early April) now the NEXT bill (for May) has printed. So TECHNICALLY I'm only 1 month behind. The rest is current til May (on my due date).


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

I would imagine it all comes down to cost. You can't keep getting discounts forever, eventually you have to pay the real rate, or else they will never make any money off you. Also, you mentioned you were given "one time credits" as in one time. Think of it from their financial side "We been giving this guy discounts for 4 years and done everything we can to keep him as a customer, and he still wants more... its just not worth it"


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

raott said:


> It's a business transaction, fair and unfair has absolutely nothing to do with it.
> 
> If D* negotiates a lower rate with a provider are they being "unfair" to comcast?


I had a neighbor who also had D*. He left them (was paying month to month) when they removed RFD-TV from his package. They told him he'd have to pay more. So he up and left. Went to a local cable co. He told me they (D*) called and called him begging him to come back. Offering RFD-TV and EXTREME discounts. I don't know if he got discounts like I had or not. I know he is very money wise and if someone is over charging him or not providing the service he wants he'll up and go.

With me however D* could care less. I think I'm a burden not an asset now to D*. I'm shocked THEY haven't paid my one month ETF ($20) to break the contract and leave.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

xmguy said:


> I had a neighbor who also had D*. He left them (was paying month to month) when they removed RFD-TV from his package. They told him he'd have to pay more. So he up and left. Went to a local cable co. He told me they (D*) called and called him begging him to come back. Offering RFD-TV and EXTREME discounts. I don't know if he got discounts like I had or not. I know he is very money wise and if someone is over charging him or not providing the service he wants he'll up and go.
> 
> With me however D* could care less. I think I'm a burden not an asset now to D*. I'm shocked THEY haven't paid my one month ETF ($20) to break the contract and leave.


Why would they eat the ETF?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

MrShowtime said:


> I would imagine it all comes down to cost. You can't keep getting discounts forever, eventually you have to pay the real rate, or else they will never make any money off you. Also, you mentioned you were given "one time credits" as in one time. Think of it from their financial side "We been giving this guy discounts for 4 years and done everything we can to keep him as a customer, and he still wants more... its just not worth it"


I have a feeling if I want to keep D*. I'll just have to take the package drop and pay the everyday price. That or stay with Charter and (since my contract is almost up) leave. Which at this point is what D* wants more than anything. I think personally.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Why would they eat the ETF?


I'm being facetious. I know they would not cover the ETF. But it "feels" like they would if they could. You know...I'm being given the royal bums rush.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

xmguy said:


> It may. But when my bill WAS $75 then it jumps to $125. If I've got budgeted a very tight amount. To suddenly pay $50 MORE is a bit much in one swoop. Besides I was CURRENT when this happened and I tried to call D*. Because this has been drawn on for so long (since early April) now the NEXT bill (for May) has printed. So TECHNICALLY I'm only 1 month behind. The rest is current til May (on my due date).


Got it. It does suck that prices are so high and seem to continue to grow higher.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Got it. It does suck that prices are so high and seem to continue to grow higher.


Yeah what's ironic is D* point blank told me if I was in more of a competitive market I could get discounts to stop me jumping ship. HOWEVER D* KNOWS what providers are available in my area. Knows cable is limited to a local Telco IPTV and Charter. Then Dish of course. It's not like if I were in a BIG city were Comcast, U-Verse, TIme Warner and what not were available and more people had them than D*. Hell I even asked the Charter installer when he gave me the DVRs for my self install how many people in my area had Charter TV. He could only name 3 out of about 30+ people. Even Charter knows they don't have a lions share. D* knows all this too. So they know they can leverage me more than other areas could. Nice strategy.


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Just switch to Dish and you will keep your bill at around $65-70 for the first year then probably around $90 the 2nd year...then switch back to D*...and so on and so on.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

xmguy said:


> Yeah. I loose so much even dropping 1 package down. It only saves 5 dollars.


I see from your setup that you have 5 active receivers. Do you really need that many? Cutting that to 2 can save you 3 additional receiver fees.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I am in no way being rude to you xmguy...for a period a few years ago due to finances the wife and I had to cut waaaay back. We dropped our cell phone plan to the minimum allowed. Cut off our house phone and got rid of cable, sometimes we have to make cuts we dont want to. We can't Pay TV is not a right it is a luxury, only you can decide what is right for you. Sometimes life just sucks. If you can get it cheaper elsewhere and you have used all your allowed credits through DTV then maybe you should follow the cheaper rates for awhile.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> I see from your setup that you have 5 active receivers. Do you really need that many? Cutting that to 2 can save you 3 additional receiver fees.


My Sig is a bit out dated. Not much though. 2 R22s, 1 H24, 1 HR21. So 4 total. I'll probably have to take their offer. Pay my bill up. Suspend with D*. and keep Charter for a while. I can keep the receivers thus keeping the recordings. Which for my mother is a BIG plus as she has one of the R22 units. Records ALL in SD and has right now about 6% or less remaining. So about 196 Hrs stored and WANTS TO KEEP IT ALL. I don't have the man hours to burn it all to DVD now. So if I have D* suspended and NOT under contract. Then I can reactivate for a month or so. Copy all 196 hours off her R22 and move on to E* or keep Charter. I'd just hate to sign up with ANOTHER provider only to get the same situation have with D*. So I'm probably gonna stay contract-free for a good while. If I need an upgrade to a DVR then I may have to reconsider. But as of now getting out of my contract and suspending my service is my best plan til I can either PAY fully for D*. Or cancel and copy my mothers recordings off and go else where.

One thing that upsets me with D*. I had a defective OWNED R22-200. I had to get it swapped. However they REFUSED to mark the replacement as OWNED. SO if I cancel or want to remove it and avoid a huge lease start up fee then I could hang on to it. Now I can't. I didn't understand that one.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

wahooq said:


> I am in no way being rude to you xmguy...for a period a few years ago due to finances the wife and I had to cut waaaay back. We dropped our cell phone plan to the minimum allowed. Cut off our house phone and got rid of cable, sometimes we have to make cuts we dont want to. We can't Pay TV is not a right it is a luxury, only you can decide what is right for you. Sometimes life just sucks. If you can get it cheaper elsewhere and you have used all your allowed credits through DTV then maybe you should follow the cheaper rates for awhile.


I know. I had to go prepaid cellphones last year for a while. Suspend my cellphone service. So I'll do what I have to do I guess. I'm glad there is enough competition to help me move from one TV provider to another and keep the costs down.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Before you suspend, disconnect the coax cable and phone line from your DVR's. That will allow you to watch or burn the recordings while the account is suspended. If you have to reboot them after they are suspended, then you probably won't be able to use them until you reactivate.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

So you have multiple discounts and are behind in your bill. Directv is not making any money off of you and finally said "bye." I'd consider yourself lucky for getting discounts this long without making sure you covered your bill each month. They weren't making any money - and you constantly called them - wasting employee time as well. I think they made the right decision.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

xmguy said:


> It may. But when my bill WAS $75 then it jumps to $125.


But see technically your bill was $125 and discounts brought it to $75. You shouldn't have been budgeting for $75 to begin with. You should have been budgeting for $125.



xmguy said:


> If I've got budgeted a very tight amount. To suddenly pay $50 MORE is a bit much in one swoop.


Again you didn't suddenly have to start paying more. Your bill was always $125 and you were getting credits. You also knew when those credits would run out so there was nothing "sudden" about it. So $50 is "a bit much"? Think of DirecTV's side. Did you stop to think that maybe they think $50 is "a bit much" to take off?


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

xmguy said:


> Probably did. But D* never seemed to have any issues up til now. No one ever said "If you keep getting discounts you will not beable to get them again".
> 
> I just feel D* would WANT to keep a customer. Offer maybe a 6 month or so last ditch promo to keep me. I know my money issues will be addressed and resolved by then. But they (as I said), Seem not to give a darn.


I'm just going to come right out and say it (noob and all here)...live within your means.

If your financial situation is so tight right now that that 5-10 dollars a month makes a difference, perhaps the problem isn't with DirecTV or Charter. Maybe there are better area's you can spend your money, and avoiding TV and that bill for a while would be a better solution?

DirecTV has always done me right, but if a point in time came that they wouldn't give me discounts anymore...well, it is what it is. They don't want to lose customers I don't imagine, but they are running a business and sometimes they see something better for them as a loss than trying to keep.

Suspend your stuff for a while, watch stuff OTA and when you're back on your feet turn it back on! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

xmguy said:


> With me however D* could care less. I think I'm a burden not an asset now to D*. I'm shocked THEY haven't paid my one month ETF ($20) to break the contract and leave.


They will care after you leave. I had a friend who left Directv not too long ago for DISH because he had been SD and wanted to go HD and Directv wouldn't give him any type deal to switch over, even tho he had been a customer for probably 7 or 8 years and was WELL(years) out of contract.

Within days of him cancelling Directv and going to DISH, Directv was calling him left and right offering him the world to come back. He said no thanks and is very happy with DISH now.

They are banking on you just continuing on as is. Call their bluff and actually cancel and goto something without a commitment for a little while. I bet Directv comes calling pretty quick with some good offers to come back.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Chuck W said:


> They will care after you leave. I had a friend who left Directv not too long ago for DISH because he had been SD and wanted to go HD and Directv wouldn't give him any type deal to switch over, even tho he had been a customer for probably 7 or 8 years and was WELL(years) out of contract.
> 
> Within days of him cancelling Directv and going to DISH, Directv was calling him left and right offering him the world to come back. He said no thanks and is very happy with DISH now.
> 
> They are banking on you just continuing on as is. Call their bluff and actually cancel and goto something without a commitment for a little while. I bet Directv comes calling pretty quick with some good offers to come back.


They won't offer anything if you have a past due bill.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

adkinsjm said:


> They won't offer anything if you have a past due bill.


:lol: Of course you have to pay your bill. That's a given.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

"RACJ2" said:


> Before you suspend, disconnect the coax cable and phone line from your DVR's. That will allow you to watch or burn the recordings while the account is suspended. If you have to reboot them after they are suspended, then you probably won't be able to use them until you reactivate.


Already did this. Before my account was even close to suspension. Thanks for the info.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

"Chuck W" said:


> :lol: Of course you have to pay your bill. That's a given.


Oh yeah. I will definitely be paying my bill. Might have to call the bluff. See what happens.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

I know you said that you have the 4 tvs and your bill is $125/month. Out of curiousity what channels do you watch? Do you have the ABP discount for HD on your account or do you have the $10 charge. Do you have WH DVR or just pay the $8 DVR fee? I'm in the sales dept and obviously in no position to help other than friendly advice, but I know a TON about the packages and if I can find an option that will keep most of your shows and save you some money I'll definately pass it on to you.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Matt, I don't mind paying full price for programming packages; it's up to me to decide whether they're worth the money or not. 

But what I have an issue with is having to pay what competitors are offering for no cost, specifically the charge for HD access. My free access (because I have autopay) is up this July, and DirecTV has said they will not renew it. That means I stand to have to pay $10 for what DISH and Mediacom offer for no charge. This seems to be an excise tax for which I receive no benefit at all.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> Matt, I don't mind paying full price for programming packages; it's up to me to decide whether they're worth the money or not.
> 
> But what I have an issue with is having to pay what competitors are offering for no cost, specifically the charge for HD access. My free access (because I have autopay) is up this July, and DirecTV has said they will not renew it. That means I stand to have to pay $10 for what DISH and Mediacom offer for no charge. This seems to be an excise tax for which I receive no benefit at all.


It is not free on both of the companies. While you have the ability to get a promotion on DISH it doesn't mean that the company doesn't charge for it. Also most cable companies don't charge for HD programming service they just jack the rental rate up for their HD equipment getting their money and advertising no HD programming fees. Companies will get their money regardless. Dish did it because they jacked up their monthly receiver fees as well. Don't think companies are doing this out of the kindness of their hearts. They will get that money somehow.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

xmguy said:


> It may. But when my bill WAS $75 then it jumps to $125. If I've got budgeted a very tight amount. To suddenly pay $50 MORE is a bit much in one swoop. Besides I was CURRENT when this happened and I tried to call D*. Because this has been drawn on for so long (since early April) now the NEXT bill (for May) has printed. So TECHNICALLY I'm only 1 month behind. The rest is current til May (on my due date).


Here is your problem, you budgeted based on a discounted rate. A discount that direcTV is under no obligation to continue. They have determined, probably correctly, that you are not valuable at the discounted rate so it is over period. You can no longer afford the service so your options are to reduce the cost of that service or discontinue it altogether.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

DirecTV is not the unreasonable party in the complaint OP bought up. DirecTV is under no obligation to make sure you cam pay for a service you can't afford. The OP can put the account on hold and "live" with cable until his/her financial situation improves.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Here is your problem, you budgeted based on a discounted rate. A discount that direcTV is under no obligation to continue. They have determined, probably correctly, that you are not valuable at the discounted rate so it is over period. You can no longer afford the service so your options are to reduce the cost of that service or discontinue it altogether.


Actually this is an excellent point you made about basing your budget around a discounted rate...I guess I never really thought of that factor because I would never do that.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

MattScahum said:


> I know you said that you have the 4 tvs and your bill is $125/month. Out of curiousity what channels do you watch? Do you have the ABP discount for HD on your account or do you have the $10 charge. Do you have WH DVR or just pay the $8 DVR fee? I'm in the sales dept and obviously in no position to help other than friendly advice, but I know a TON about the packages and if I can find an option that will keep most of your shows and save you some money I'll definately pass it on to you.


Channels I watch from highest to smallest in priority.

NETWORK channels

History
Discovery
BBC America
SyFy
NatGeo (regular not Wild)
Spike
USA Net
Comedy Central
Cartoon Network (Adult Swim)
Speed

(channels my mother watches)

Game Show Network
Lifetime
Lifetime Movie Network
RFD-TV

That's the channels.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> It is not free on both of the companies. While you have the ability to get a promotion on DISH it doesn't mean that the company doesn't charge for it. Also most cable companies don't charge for HD programming service they just jack the rental rate up for their HD equipment getting their money and advertising no HD programming fees. Companies will get their money regardless. Dish did it because they jacked up their monthly receiver fees as well. Don't think companies are doing this out of the kindness of their hearts. They will get that money somehow.


True. Charter also (like most Cable Co's) claim free HD and they "offer" Free (single HD-DVR). However the second DVR is listed as $15 for me. But I think everyday price is $20. Same with the Telco IPTV provider too. They charge a crap load for their DVRs and the Telco charges $15 just for HD. Then again they are a SMALL company compared to D*, E* or even Charter (in my area). If companies "claim" to offer FREE anything they pick up the cash via other routes. Hell even if the service costs them nothing they still may charge the consumer just to pad the bottom line.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Actually this is an excellent point you made about basing your budget around a discounted rate...I guess I never really thought of that factor because I would never do that.


I won't be again either. I'm asking for the EVERYDAY price. Not the promo pricing that they tell you at sign up. Then they hit you with the full price later.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> It is not free on both of the companies. While you have the ability to get a promotion on DISH it doesn't mean that the company doesn't charge for it. Also most cable companies don't charge for HD programming service they just jack the rental rate up for their HD equipment getting their money and advertising no HD programming fees. Companies will get their money regardless. Dish did it because they jacked up their monthly receiver fees as well. Don't think companies are doing this out of the kindness of their hearts. They will get that money somehow.


The perception to the customer is that it's free. Perception rules.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

xmguy said:


> I won't be again either. I'm asking for the EVERYDAY price. Not the promo pricing that they tell you at sign up. Then they hit you with the full price later.


The lesson here is research what you're getting into. The FULL price is the everyday price. If you didn't know you were paying a promo price, I don't know what to tell you.

You are not asking for the EVERDAY price. You want a break, just because.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

xmguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had DirecTV since 2008. Loved it up to the point the discounts ran out that they were giving me. I'm not in the best financial shape right now. My average bill was around $75. I budgeted for this amount. When the discounts dropped off I called D* trying to see if they could help. They said no. Some reps told me I'd been given too many discounts and to wait. So I did. I was able to get some 1 time credits to get my bill down to what I can afford. So when I realized D* wasn't going to work with me at all. Beyond lowing my channel package, to a package where I'd loose over 90% of what I watch, then I looked into getting Charter Digital TV w/ HD. So I even called D* and told them what I was doing. In a short word they said "bye". So at this time my bill was around $115 per month. It was also past due. With the total over $200 (as of now). I began to set up a payment to get the past due paid up within what I could pay (so I could get to a ZERO balance as I could leave with no issues). Also during this time I had Charter come and install (I did the install) DVRs. They through did a huge discount with NO contract requirements plan for 12 months (with renegotiations possible after 12 months ended). I was back on with DirecTV one last time before settling in with Charter reminding D* that my 2 year contract would be up in June. Again and still they didn't care. D* Even recommended I cancel. No desire to keep me on. So now I decided I do like D* better HD-DVRs and service compared to the crap on Charter. BUT Charter is willing to work and always have on getting me discounts to help me along. (I've had Charter in a lower backup TV and internet for years now)...So As that final straw I wrote to the Office of the President at D*. Explaining the ENTIRE situation. Reminding them again my contract was coming to an end and had already moved to Charter. Explained my money issues and all. Spoke today with a rep at The Office Of the President told me the same. We don't care. Not directly. But offered me NO offers to attempt to make me stay just lowering my package. Here is what I think they are doing. Simply put they are a company. Like MOST companies they ONLY care about the BOTTOM LINE! If a customer gets too many credits and they seem to feel cheated as if I didn't pull their entire weight so they'd rather see them leave than put up with anymore stuff. Since I'm not a hugely valuable customer they seem to not give a darn. So if there any ideas on how to get a better discounted price since the Office of the President turned me down?
> 
> ...


I have been with Directv for over 12 years and have the Premier programing package with 3 Directv boxes, one being a DVR. They tell me the same thing, they could care less if I jump ship. It took a week of hassling with them to get the HR34 at a decent price. (Why can a 12 year plus customer go on eBay and get receivers cheaper from an authorized Directv retailer than buying from the mother company?) The focus of the company has definitely changed from the days when I had the little round dish and bought my receivers at Circuit City. It is all about profit now and customer be damned. Back when I first went with Directv I used to get a phone call about every 30 to 60 days asking if I was happy with everything. I haven't had one of those phone calls in years now.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

DirecTV was bleeding money 12 years ago when customer service mattered.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

adkinsjm said:


> DirecTV was bleeding money 12 years ago when customer service mattered.


The receivers and dishes were sold in a box as a set. If I remember correctly the deal Circuit City was offering was that you got two sets of a RCA brand receiver and dish for a total of $199. There were other cheaper brands of receivers but the RCA had the most advanced GUI guide at the time. I still have the RCA receivers today and could use them if I wanted for SD reception.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm coming up in August to see my rebates end. But it won't surprise me as I already knew they would when I originally signed up. I don't see the OPs point, it was part and parcel of his original agreement with D*.

And I've found that D* does offer some deals on programming, some really good, some just so-so. Practically every time I've called, and I'm still in the first year with them this time, they've offered something, many times without me asking for it. None of them have been earth shattering deals, but every little bit counts these days!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Champagne tastes on a Boone's Farm budget. To expect DIRECTV to subsidize the people that can't afford it while the rest of us pay full price is total crap. Some people have a ridiculous sense of entitlement.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> The perception to the customer is that it's free. Perception rules.


That's not perception that's nievity and once a customer understands how it works they don't feel that they have a value in something anymore.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

adkinsjm said:


> The lesson here is research what you're getting into. The FULL price is the everyday price. If you didn't know you were paying a promo price, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> You are not asking for the EVERDAY price. You want a break, just because.


Not just because. It's not like I decided one day. Hey I want a better deal. No I NEEDED a better deal or I couldn't afford to stay. Why some people think I'm requesting this to D* is against them is beyond me. I'm not fighting back. But I'm saying for anyone here. Unless you've been there you can't have any clue. Sorry but it's true. I wasn't asking for a handout. If I could pay full or everyday price I would. I've talked with D* since and will probably stay but at a lower priced package. So you all that think I'm cheating the system can stop now. Thank you!


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

xmguy said:


> Channels I watch from highest to smallest in priority.
> 
> NETWORK channels
> 
> ...


ok. That should put you in the choice extra. assuming no other discounts if you do that you should be: 
$68.99--could be lower depending on when you set up your package
$18--3 additional tvs
$10--hd access
$8--dvr fee
$3-whole home dvr----the last 3 could total $20 if under ARS banner that customers are in now.
total: $107.99/month plus taxes..
if you have the protection plan/hd access for free/grandfathered in package then your pricing could be a bit different. 
does that resemble your bill at all or did I miss anything that is on your package?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

xmguy said:


> Not just because. It's not like I decided one day. Hey I want a better deal. No I NEEDED a better deal or I couldn't afford to stay. Why some people think I'm requesting this to D* is against them is beyond me. I'm not fighting back. But I'm saying for anyone here. Unless you've been there you can't have any clue. Sorry but it's true. I wasn't asking for a handout. If I could pay full or everyday price I would. I've talked with D* since and will probably stay but at a lower priced package. So you all that think I'm cheating the system can stop now. Thank you!


lol. Having worked for both E* and D* in the past I can honestly say i can recognize what type of customer you are very easily.

Your problem is that you expect(ed) D* to adjust your price for you to fit your budget needs, without you yourself having to make any change on your end.

At the end of the day whats more important:

1. Making ends meat.
2. Watching the history channel.

I cant tell you how many times I've run into someone demanding credits for any angle and reason they can muster, claiming they just cant pay it anymore and so on. 
So we ask you "Well you have this package you can save 20$ by going down to this package for starters"
Want to know the answer we would get?
"Whoa whoa whoa, I said I need a lower price not that I need less channels"

Some food for thought and a tip for future reference: When you need to save money dont rely on credits, adjust your bill so that it fits your means. Every company has a breaking point when it comes to credits, and you found out the hard way 

edit: Also macfan, those phone calls you got a decade ago were not for your courtesy at all. Dont romanticize it, they werent sincerely checking up on you for your sake


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

This thread is five days old and is :beatdeadhorse:. OP, you're experiencing financial difficulities and you need to be focusing on your needs, not your wants. Belt tightening is order of the day. Either suspend your DirecTV service or downgrade it to a lower tier that you can presently afford.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> This thread is five days old and is :beatdeadhorse:. OP, you're experiencing financial difficulities and you need to be focusing on your needs, not your wants. Belt tightening is order of the day. Either suspend your DirecTV service or downgrade it to a lower tier that you can presently afford.


Totally agree. I am stunned that the OP even has the nerve to act like he has a legitimate gripe. I am glad DirecTV is standing their ground on this.

And I'm not sorry for being brutally honest. The OP chose to start this thread and should expect any and all feedback he gets.

Also:
*Loose*=not tight
*Lose*=not win


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thread closed at starters request.


----------

